# Vizsla Puppy Issues but getting better I think!



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

I have a ten week old vizsla boy and having done some puppy research, and general vizsla reading, felt I was ready for the challenge. This is my first post and although I’ve only had him two weeks, (but feels like so much longer) thought I’d share my experience so far.
All started out fine, typical puppy stuff as described in the books, but then suddenly my loveable little puppy turned into the dog from ****!
While playing in the garden he began barking, snarling, and biting my arms and legs, sinking his teeth into whatever flesh he could reach. Trying to push him off was difficult, as he was very focused. Picking him up was equally hard, as his head would swivel around looking to get those arms again. 
After a few days of this I was beginning to despair, felt this isn’t for me, and there might be something wrong with this dog. I was very relieved to find this forum and read that other have had these problems and that it is normal vizsla behaviour. 
Like others, I had noticed the change came when he was tired, so now at the first sign of biting, snarling or attack growling, I take him inside and he usually falls asleep on my lap. We are getting into a routine where he gets up has breakfast, then quickly has another sleep. This continues all day and the time spent in the garden isn’t as long as when I first got him. We vary the activities during breaks like fetch games, puzzle games, walking round the large garden exploring, out for a walk on the lead, training exercises. This variety seems to be working and keeping a close eye on his mood.
At night I started off having his crate in my bedroom and in the kitchen during the day. Yesterday he slept in the kitchen, although I was up every hour checking to see that he was okay. Slept from 10.30pm to 7.45am, which is the best so far. I think any movement I made when he was in the bedroom disturbed him, the kitchen being quieter, gave him a better sleep. 
He’s also making progress on things like waiting on the mat while I prepare his food. He gets impatient, but goes back on easily until food is ready. He can sit and gets a treat, and for come, he mostly does, but sometimes just looks blankly before coming over. Today was really good, as when I say come I also whistle, and the garden being large on a hillside covered with trees and shrubs he can’t really see me, but when I whistle he has found me every time. He is starting to be fun.
Having said that he still manages to draw blood now and again if I’m lulled into a false sense of happiness when he’s playing, just to remind me he still has very sharp teeth.
It has been suggested on here that the crazy will last till he’s about six months, but I feel better prepared now having read the experiences and tips that others have shared here, thanks. I’m counting the days. 😊


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

We thought we were prepared for our first one. We were wrong!

It will start getting better at around 6 months.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Off to a great start. I found these forums after about 3 weeks of wondering to myself as to why I brought home a cute torture device! Ellie started treating us less like chew toys close to the 5 month mark. Nearly 8mos now and its hard to believe we ever had a serious conversation about returning her in the early days. Hang in there and come here anytime you have doubts!


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Off to a great start. I found these forums after about 3 weeks of wondering to myself as to why I brought home a cute torture device! Ellie started treating us less like chew toys close to the 5 month mark. Nearly 8mos now and its hard to believe we ever had a serious conversation about returning her in the early days. Hang in there and come here anytime you have doubts!


Thanks, each day there’s something new that’s positive and I think as long as i am ready for the sudden change of mood, then we keep moving forward.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Duffeljaiket said:


> I have a ten week old vizsla boy and having done some puppy research, and general vizsla reading, felt I was ready for the challenge. This is my first post and although I’ve only had him two weeks, (but feels like so much longer) thought I’d share my experience so far.
> All started out fine, typical puppy stuff as described in the books, but then suddenly my loveable little puppy turned into the dog from ****!
> While playing in the garden he began barking, snarling, and biting my arms and legs, sinking his teeth into whatever flesh he could reach. Trying to push him off was difficult, as he was very focused. Picking him up was equally hard, as his head would swivel around looking to get those arms again.
> After a few days of this I was beginning to despair, felt this isn’t for me, and there might be something wrong with this dog. I was very relieved to find this forum and read that other have had these problems and that it is normal vizsla behaviour.
> ...


Just a quick follow up on how it’s going or not going. There are still positives like Fergus now sleeps in his crate in the kitchen for 8/9 hours, which is great. 
on the other side the biting sometimes seems out of control and I’m struggling at times. When he’s calm and puppy like it’s great, but more and more he just wants to bite me. When we were playing before after a while I could spot the signs and take him in before he started. Now we hardly have any play he just starts attacking me straight away.
Apart play, he gets walks, puzzle games, training throughout the day and lots of sleep. He resists sleep and he barks at me in the crate. At first I stared him down saying no, but seemed to be worse. Then in a calm moment I’d take him out but he’d just start the growling/biting over again. So the new approach, which worked is put him in the crate, don’t take him out at all. I sit beside the crate but don’t speak to him or look at him. In fact I’m doing it now as I write this, he calms very quickly and falls asleep, most of the time unless he is determined to resist. 
The worst times are around tea time and evenings as I spend a lot of time trying to calm him. I’m probably not doing it right yet, maybe I just need to crate him more in the evenings to get him to settle.
My main concern is the attacks on me. I tried the holding him suggestion that someone made on here, but that was worse. I was involved in a wrestling match with him earlier in the garden, it was a disaster. He runs off then lunges at me snapping away. I managed to push him off on the last charge, pick him up and take him in. We sat down and he immediately fell asleep on my lap. 
As he moves towards six months he is also getting bigger, and that concerns me a lot right now. I’m not convinced this is all very normal vizsla behaviour. I’m quite tired, he’s wearing me down, since I am on my own with him that probably doesn’t help.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Correct on crate training after short sessions of playing in the crate and closing for a few seconds then opening , at some point you graduate to sitting there not paying attention while they bark and whine until they calm down, then praise and open.

As for biting and jumping biting , 10-12 week old is very young and your best bet is redirection and tons of toys. Defend yourself with toys and redirection. Crate time out when tired , even better in a quiet part of the house for down time. I’m no pro but , Of course you may be the exception with a puppy that has some kind of behavioral issues but it’s probably too young to determine that based on the breed and how annoying of puppies they can be.


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

This was me at the beginning. I was exhausted, I read books and met other Vizsla owners before picking up my boy Reggie but I wasn’t fully prepared for the onslaught ! I’ll b honest and say I disliked him at times as the biting was out of control, I was black and blue and spent my time in wellies to protect my bitten ankles ! Like u I wondered if I had some sort of devil dog as my friend had his half brother but wasn’t experiencing half as much trauma. I even thought I could swap them during the night in the hope no one would notice 😂
Reggie is crate trained and this was my saviour in the early days, in he went when he was naughty. I tried all the tips and tricks but eventually he just stopped about 5/6 months. Things then became much easier, looking back consistency, and treat focused training eased me through. It was really hard work and with u being on ur own that’s hard but my vicious scrappy doo is now much easier and we have real fun together. The breed can b one of the most challenging no doubt but I can see real change in Reggie now he’s just over the year, he needed plenty exercise and stimulation but the hard work is paying dividends. You sound like a very conscientious owner so cut yourself some slack. Hope my experience helps u hang in there and focus on the fact better days r coming.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Correct on crate training after short sessions of playing in the crate and closing for a few seconds then opening , at some point you graduate to sitting there not paying attention while they bark and whine until they calm down, then praise and open.
> 
> As for biting and jumping biting , 10-12 week old is very young and your best bet is redirection and tons of toys. Defend yourself with toys and redirection. Crate time out when tired , even better in a quiet part of the house for down time. I’m no pro but , Of course you may be the exception with a puppy that has some kind of behavioral issues but it’s probably too young to determine that based on the breed and how annoying of puppies they can be.


Thanks for the reply. I was just really tired and when things seemed to be making progress, he just went so wild again. We are plodding along fine again, and I will keep things on course that seem to work.
Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Kazi said:


> This was me at the beginning. I was exhausted, I read books and met other Vizsla owners before picking up my boy Reggie but I wasn’t fully prepared for the onslaught ! I’ll b honest and say I disliked him at times as the biting was out of control, I was black and blue and spent my time in wellies to protect my bitten ankles ! Like u I wondered if I had some sort of devil dog as my friend had his half brother but wasn’t experiencing half as much trauma. I even thought I could swap them during the night in the hope no one would notice 😂
> Reggie is crate trained and this was my saviour in the early days, in he went when he was naughty. I tried all the tips and tricks but eventually he just stopped about 5/6 months. Things then became much easier, looking back consistency, and treat focused training eased me through. It was really hard work and with u being on ur own that’s hard but my vicious scrappy doo is now much easier and we have real fun together. The breed can b one of the most challenging no doubt but I can see real change in Reggie now he’s just over the year, he needed plenty exercise and stimulation but the hard work is paying dividends. You sound like a very conscientious owner so cut yourself some slack. Hope my experience helps u hang in there and focus on the fact better days r coming.


Thanks for your re-assuring comments, I was really tired at the end of a bad session with Fergus and really drained. It is good to hear that this isn't just me and that I don't have what seems like the only devil dog here. 😊 I am persevering with him, yesterday his brother Brodie came to visit with a couple of other dogs. It was a very hot day, they went at each other like crazy. They had a few rests in between bouts, and it was really interesting watching them in action. Today, Fergus has been so tired and has mostly been a very pleasant dog. Another hot sunny day has helped tire him quickly too, so no craziness.
I know others have made comments on biting, they just didn't seem to be the same as my situation. Thanks again for sharing your experiences 👍, I'll keep going with stuff that works to get me through this tough period.


----------



## Han (Sep 27, 2021)

Duffeljaiket said:


> Just a quick follow up on how it’s going or not going. There are still positives like Fergus now sleeps in his crate in the kitchen for 8/9 hours, which is great.
> on the other side the biting sometimes seems out of control and I’m struggling at times. When he’s calm and puppy like it’s great, but more and more he just wants to bite me. When we were playing before after a while I could spot the signs and take him in before he started. Now we hardly have any play he just starts attacking me straight away.
> Apart play, he gets walks, puzzle games, training throughout the day and lots of sleep. He resists sleep and he barks at me in the crate. At first I stared him down saying no, but seemed to be worse. Then in a calm moment I’d take him out but he’d just start the growling/biting over again. So the new approach, which worked is put him in the crate, don’t take him out at all. I sit beside the crate but don’t speak to him or look at him. In fact I’m doing it now as I write this, he calms very quickly and falls asleep, most of the time unless he is determined to resist.
> The worst times are around tea time and evenings as I spend a lot of time trying to calm him. I’m probably not doing it right yet, maybe I just need to crate him more in the evenings to get him to settle.
> ...


You could be describing my boy with regards to the shark attacks!! He is 19 weeks. It is getting less but I totally agree that holding them when they are biting is a hiding to nothing! It made me feel better when someone else on this forum described them as Lamborghini models, rather than a toyata! That made me feel a bit better. I feel your pain literally!! We are trying time out and also two bites and your out…which usually means overtired, so straight in the crate. Never experienced a puppy like this that’s for sure!


----------



## Sumtoc (Sep 20, 2021)

This could be way off base, and I hope more experienced owners will chime in, but I read several places that you can reduce (not completely prevent) biting if you will feed them a bit by hand each day. We do this with our 14 week old Katy and while she still wants to play bite us it is definitely less often.

We feed her high quality kibble sized dry food and we'll offer her some from our hand after she sits and calms down. She had a very soft mouth from the start and calms down a good bit. We feed her this way for about 10 minutes a day, always only if she obeys the Sit command. Anyway, you might try it.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I've heard of the feeding by hand when you have a food aggressive puppy. Hey if its working keep it up and it will be added to the collective anti-sharky advice here on the forum!


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Since writing the post above much has changed with Fergus. He is now seven months and is through the shark attacks (mostly) and has lost all those needles that shredded my arms and legs. He is calmer in many ways, although he still has zoomies where he flies around at speed, and he’s very fast now, and is like an out of control runaway train. He has had a few bumps as a result of these uncontrolled bursts of energy, fortunately nothing serious though.
He is still great in the morning as he loves to lie in, till about 10.00am. We have our routine, out for a short walk first thing, a slightly longer walk around lunchtime and a 5-8km walk later in the day. We do some puzzle treats, games and training in there too.
We have a dog training person who visits every two weeks and she has been great in helping us work on basics. Fergus has been very quick at learning new things, including things like sliding the gate along at the kitchen door so he can follow me into other parts of the house 😊
All the reassuring advice about hanging in there till he’s about six months is pretty accurate, although there are still some issues with wanting to constantly chew my legs or arms/hands. I find that really annoying as sometimes I’d just like him to relax and maybe lick me to death for a change. When he gets really annoying I can say ‘are you going to bed?’ and he calms down. When he was younger I would crate him when all else failed, so I guess this has had a lasting effect. He does go into his crate at various times throughout the day for a sleep, so it is a happy place for him and at night just telling him it’s bed time and he’ll get up and go into his crate.
However we have now moved into a new era with new problems. He has become that awkward teenager that has started to test boundaries. When we are out he might not come back immediately when called like he did at first. Now he thinks about it, although he never goes far and always has me in sight. He also does this running at me at 100 mph and launching himself into my chest thing, which I have managed to get down to just braking at the side of me instead. I have to keep alert though as sometimes I’m dreaming and he catches me out.
Other issues are that he loves to meet people or other dogs. Problem is that not all dogs want to play with him and he rushes over to them before I can grab him. Likewise some people aren’t too fond of a giant dog leaping up landing paws in their face every though he is just happy to see them.
A big problem we have had every evening (evenings have never been good) is that he wants to hump me or my clothes. It used to be biting but now it’s this and he is obsessed. He likes to give the cushions a good going over so I made a special one for him. I’m going to have to reinforce it a bit as he is tearing the corners as he grips it with his teeth.
Our dog training person says these new problems will continue till he’s about a year old so I’m now looking forward to him settling down then, but wonder if we’ll enter a new phase then.
Added a couple of pics and short clip of Fergus in action.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Fergus is gorgeous. And i love your sense of humor just as your perseverance. And yes, new things will pop up for a while, in my experience they become well rounded dogs at around 2-3 years old. 
But even afterwards they seem to like to learn new things, which i personally adore, keeps me challenged too.
They like to be clowns and entertain you way after puppyhood too.


----------



## Algie's mom (Dec 7, 2021)

Duffeljaiket said:


> I have a ten week old vizsla boy and having done some puppy research, and general vizsla reading, felt I was ready for the challenge. This is my first post and although I’ve only had him two weeks, (but feels like so much longer) thought I’d share my experience so far.
> All started out fine, typical puppy stuff as described in the books, but then suddenly my loveable little puppy turned into the dog from ****!
> While playing in the garden he began barking, snarling, and biting my arms and legs, sinking his teeth into whatever flesh he could reach. Trying to push him off was difficult, as he was very focused. Picking him up was equally hard, as his head would swivel around looking to get those arms again.
> After a few days of this I was beginning to despair, felt this isn’t for me, and there might be something wrong with this dog. I was very relieved to find this forum and read that other have had these problems and that it is normal vizsla behaviour.
> ...


Hi there, wondering how things have turned out for you and your pup. We are at 3 months and experiencing some of the same behaviour. His lifestyle is very similar to your pup's. Wondering if things ever calmed down. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Algie's mom said:


> Hi there, wondering how things have turned out for you and your pup. We are at 3 months and experiencing some of the same behaviour. His lifestyle is very similar to your pup's. Wondering if things ever calmed down. Thanks in advance.


Hi, I read your experience so far and I must say I too had to question what I had done in bringing this little monster into my house. He would attack me, not himself though as you said about your pup, maybe a bit of frustration there perhaps, but I would put Fergus into his crate and sit beside the crate and look at my phone or something. I wouldn't speak to him or look at him, as I did that at first, but seemed to make things worse. It's hard listening to him barking away at you and you ignoring it, but it seemed to work as he'd eventually just stop settle down and go to sleep. These attacks usually came when he was tired.
I found that things that worked today, might not work next week, so was continually modifying the approach. Something that others suggested and I found around the garden was a water pistol, where I had a few posted around the place as a quick spray from those usually stopped any attack in its tracks. On walks in the forest that we do every day, Fergus would attack me there too so I started carrying two sticks and when he came at me (no I didn't clobber him  ) I offered him a stick and he'd wrap his jaws around it for a minute or two then go off quite happy till the next time. I carried these sticks in the car until just recently and no longer need them, but I found that he wanted to carry sticks too so he began picking them up and carrying like me. Now when he stops on the trail and looks back at me I know he's about to run at me so I now say where's your stick, let's get a stick, so we look for one (sometimes it's amazing how in a forest it can be hard to find a stick) and I pick it up and throw it and Fergus is happy to fetch it and carry it for a short time.
Evenings were and still are an issue, but we have moved on again from the comment I made a couple of months ago. I routine has had to shrink because of the shorter days/dark nights. In the summer we'd be in the garden after tea playing, but we can't do that, although Fergus still has this desire so I was getting the whining and sad looks (I thinks vizslas have very expressive faces and have a look for every occasion). What we do now that works is after our long afternoon walk he goes for his sleep and is up at tea time. Either while tea is cooking or after tea, we play a game. Same game every night. I park myself in a chair and toss a rope toy in the air, Fergus catches it and brings it back. We can do this for about 15 minutes and he gets tired, although he can go on for half an hour sometimes. The other thing he likes is a kind of wrestle where he mouths away at my arm or hand, he can get quite excited in this game, but I can stop the game with a long ssshhh and ask him if he'd like his chewy now. This is the chicken/duck wrapped round a hide stick. He gets that when I want to watch TV or something and when it's done, about ten minutes, he comes back and now he lies beside me as I hold the chewy while he take his time chewing through it. After a while he moves to sit in front of the fire and that's him, till the last walk of the night.
He has changed a lot for the better. He likes meeting people when we are out, but I can mostly get him back with me okay, the most difficult time is when we meet another dog and all he wants to do is play. Sadly we haven't met any dog that wants to play with him. I had a moment of madness and looked into getting another vizsla, a dog of one or two years old as I thought it would be over the worst moments and would be great for Fergus and the new dog to be companions. Sanity prevailed though, as apart from the fact our cottage would have difficulty with yet another large crate, the new dog might upset the progress we have made so far, so for now at least I'm persevering.
Fergus will be nine months next week and he continues to test boundaries, but he is settling fine and we are still evolving. 
I hope this has been of some help, as I know just how despairing it can be, I was in the same place, but I think you just have to try things, if they work great, if they don't, try something else. I kept a diary of our daily events, which I found useful to see patterns of behaviour, when they happened and what worked in dealing with them. It was also good to see the progress we were making, as it's easy to lose sight of the positives. Treats, lots of treats are also great to reward the stuff you want, I carry a pocketful on our walks and on recall, which Fergus is very good at, give them out or to distract him from things I want him to avoid.


----------



## Algie's mom (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello, And thank you so much for your post. I'm happy to say things have gotten better in our home. I think it was all a matter of us all adjusting to each other. I also think that my mistake was to over exercise Algie. I think I thought a young sporting breed dog needed lots and lots of exercise. But I forgot to factor in that he's also a puppy and needs his rest. I don't agree with some comments where a puppy needs to be in a crate for so many hours a day (6+??). But I do now understand that some down time in his crate will help him not become so overtired and over stimulated. I have noticed a profound difference. The 5:00 devil dog has now been replaced by a happy puppy who wants to play but is also able to deal with play stopping or being able to go off and play by himself. One thing that has astounded me is just how bright this dog is. And I'm talking from a dog trainer perspective, not a proud mom (although I am!) He was housetrained in a day and a half. No accidents since then and it's been a month. He's learned so many other things that help with his over enthusiasm but he's also learned fun stuff like how to roll over in one session. Amazing. I found your woods walking compelling. What a great idea that was to use sticks to assist you in your walks. I did try to get Algie interested in a stick today on our walk in the woods but he looked at me like I was crazy! He's pretty good on his walks, can walk in heel position and when I let him "free" to sniff he's pretty mellow about it. A trip to the store this weekend was more difficult with lots of distractions so lots of pulling. We need to do more work on walking in those types of environments. I also liked your chair game idea. Algie will play for a bit but then takes it off to chew on his own. One factor we have that makes management a bit more difficult is the 2 small dogs we have - a 6# Yorkie and a #10 chihuahua mix. Teaching him to play gently with them has been a challenge The chihuahua just snarls at him and he backs off. The Yorkie, however, is just fine playing with him. She's only 2 and has recently had knee surgery so I have to be super careful. Playtime is short and constantly monitored. I'm hoping they can be together more frequently in the future. I also got an elk horn and held it while he chewed on it as per your advice. Worked really well. He seems to like them a little better than his bully sticks. Again, I want to thank you for responding to my questions. It really made me feel better and helped me work my way thru this puppyhood. I see you're in Scotland. I live in Washington State on the Olympic Peninsula. It's beautiful up here with lots of great hikes in the woods and mountains. Lots of water, too, which Algie seems to like. My dream is to visit Scotland someday. It's #1 on my bucket list. Covid has put that on the back burner for now but I'm hopeful it will happen some day in the future! Be well.


----------



## Duffeljaiket (May 22, 2021)

Algie's mom said:


> Hello, And thank you so much for your post. I'm happy to say things have gotten better in our home. I think it was all a matter of us all adjusting to each other. I also think that my mistake was to over exercise Algie. I think I thought a young sporting breed dog needed lots and lots of exercise. But I forgot to factor in that he's also a puppy and needs his rest. I don't agree with some comments where a puppy needs to be in a crate for so many hours a day (6+??). But I do now understand that some down time in his crate will help him not become so overtired and over stimulated. I have noticed a profound difference. The 5:00 devil dog has now been replaced by a happy puppy who wants to play but is also able to deal with play stopping or being able to go off and play by himself. One thing that has astounded me is just how bright this dog is. And I'm talking from a dog trainer perspective, not a proud mom (although I am!) He was housetrained in a day and a half. No accidents since then and it's been a month. He's learned so many other things that help with his over enthusiasm but he's also learned fun stuff like how to roll over in one session. Amazing. I found your woods walking compelling. What a great idea that was to use sticks to assist you in your walks. I did try to get Algie interested in a stick today on our walk in the woods but he looked at me like I was crazy! He's pretty good on his walks, can walk in heel position and when I let him "free" to sniff he's pretty mellow about it. A trip to the store this weekend was more difficult with lots of distractions so lots of pulling. We need to do more work on walking in those types of environments. I also liked your chair game idea. Algie will play for a bit but then takes it off to chew on his own. One factor we have that makes management a bit more difficult is the 2 small dogs we have - a 6# Yorkie and a #10 chihuahua mix. Teaching him to play gently with them has been a challenge The chihuahua just snarls at him and he backs off. The Yorkie, however, is just fine playing with him. She's only 2 and has recently had knee surgery so I have to be super careful. Playtime is short and constantly monitored. I'm hoping they can be together more frequently in the future. I also got an elk horn and held it while he chewed on it as per your advice. Worked really well. He seems to like them a little better than his bully sticks. Again, I want to thank you for responding to my questions. It really made me feel better and helped me work my way thru this puppyhood. I see you're in Scotland. I live in Washington State on the Olympic Peninsula. It's beautiful up here with lots of great hikes in the woods and mountains. Lots of water, too, which Algie seems to like. My dream is to visit Scotland someday. It's #1 on my bucket list. Covid has put that on the back burner for now but I'm hopeful it will happen some day in the future! Be well.


Hello again,
I’m glad things are improving and that you have found some of my experiences helpful. As I said I think it’s just about trying things and if they work, great otherwise try something different. The sticks idea was more a defence mechanism than anything else, but developed into Fergus rearranging the forest by finding his own sticks, some of which are quite challenging. Before that he too wasn’t interested in playing with the sticks. 
Having others dogs will keep you busy  but it sounds like having another dog that is willing to play with your pup will help in channelling that extra energy. As I said I did consider that idea, but just won’t work at the moment.
You’re right about how quickly they pick things up, I was surprised too, but as Fergus has reached this adolescent phase he’s testing boundaries and was ignoring things he’d learned so well. Overall he is still responding well, but when the longer days come back in we will spend more time reinforcing the basics again and build from there.
At the moment I don’t have Fergus on a lead much as we’re not in situations that require it, but when he is on the lead he was pulling a lot. Now he is bigger he is also stronger, which can be difficult. I started using a training collar that has a loop that goes over the bridge of his nose and this has worked wonders. He wasn’t happy at first, but afte4 a couple of walks he was transformed, walking calmly on a loose lead. It is worth considering I think.
Covid has put a lot of travel on the back burner as you say, but hopefully you can get over to Scotland some time. I think that you will find that it’s a bit like where you live, except on a smaller scale. I visited Vancouver and Seattle some years ago and you are just west of Seattle. It was just like Scotland, but vast, the Rockies, I enjoyed it a lot, wild and unspoiled outside of the main cities. Hopefully it’s still as beautiful and unspoiled.


----------

